
What Is There to Learn from Finland’s Basic Income Experiment? Did It Succeed? - 2noame
https://medium.com/basic-income/what-is-there-to-learn-from-finlands-basic-income-experiment-did-it-succeed-or-fail-54b8e5051f60
======
luckylion
Correct me if I'm wrong, but they also left out the question of financing.
Since UBI needs to be financed, and would require a higher budget, taxes would
need to be raised. If taking on a job would then hit you with 30% instead of
10% taxes, that would disincentivize it. These tests feel a bit like testing
"free energy harvesting machines" and ignoring the power chord that runs from
the machine being tested to a wall socket. That's the external source of
money: the rest of the country.

I'm sure we can get a perfect example of UBI in, say, Switzerland, if we make
France foot the bill. People in Switzerland will be happy: taxes stay the
same, but everybody has $2000 more available per month. Alas: will the French
be happy?

